# Aircon smell



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

My 1990 Maxima M (Australian base model) Has a weird smell when the aircon is used, i believe its the air cleaner filter for the air recyle function. Does anyone have an idea as to where it is?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

povcityhustla said:


> My 1990 Maxima M (Australian base model) Has a weird smell when the aircon is used, i believe its the air cleaner filter for the air recyle function. Does anyone have an idea as to where it is?


Probably in the big black box under the dash.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

these cars don't have an air filter for the A/C.

many times, the vents will get moisture stuck in them and clog with mold.

try spraying some bleach or disinfectant into the black cowl vents between the hood and windshield. let it soak for a while, then rinse with lots of water.

see if that helps.


also check to make sure the air-con box drain is not plugged. it's common the small drain will get clogged with leaves and debris, causing water to back up in the a/C ductwork and will create quite a stink.


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry if i sound stupid, but where is the aircon box drain exactly?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on the firewall near the right side...
turn on your A/C and see if you can find where the water is dripping from.. that's your drain.
if it's not dripping, it's even more fun to find.


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

Regarding the last post, yeah it drains quite well, i even used my pressure hose to give the black drain near the hood and windsheild a good clean. Ive also used a mould killer spray in the aircon ducts, now the smell is gone and now i sit with the mould killers smell in the ducts due to the chalky residue of the mould killer spray. Anyone know of a product that i could use to rid the smell, once thats done, it'll be all good


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

*U P D A T E*

I got some "Mr Muscle - Oxygen Cleaner" sprayed into the air vents, now all the smells r nearly gone and my car constantly smellls really nice  as for the chauly residue overslow that stained the cars dash, i used degreaser to get that crap off  to finnish the job off, im going to get a moisture absorbing spray to get rid of the last lil bit of moisture... then all goode


----------

